# I need a source for foam tires.



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't race but a few cars. Most are parade lap cars I have. What I would like is a source for foam tires for my Tyco and Auto world slot cars I drive. My favorites are the old 440 chassis that the foam tires are shrunk and stiffened a bit. They slide really nice.

Is there a place to buy foam tires?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
AJ's sold some replacement foams up into the '80's, at least, JM...
TCP, also, maybe...

1/4" wide; 1/2" tall; 1/4" hole... May be some still around...
Don't know the part #...

Tyco sold some pre-glued wheels with foam for awhile in the '80's...
Don't know their part #, either, but you might try Tyco #6554 as
a base to search on...

John

JM - Check your PMs...
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

use flip flops or similar material ....
you can get a cheap hole punch set from places like Harbor Freight ....
then punch your own. will still need to true them after.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

alpink said:


> use flip flops or similar material ....
> you can get a cheap hole punch set from places like Harbor Freight ....
> then punch your own. will still need to true them after.


Coolness, alpink... Sheet insulation for A/C & R might work, also...
It's *skinned* only on one side...

Maybe the cells would be too large... I don't know... ???...

.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you can't find foam tires you might try some Gel Claws, those have less grip than silicone tires if you are after a little sliding action.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

depending on how hard or foft you want them
you can also try cup holders


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Slot Car Central has replacement wheels and tires for Tycos and more. Alot more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Al you gave me a reason to now like flip flops and to go to Harbor Freight. As far as SlotCar Central I will look but this guy is on a seriously tight budget.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jeep , be prepared to punch the inner hole a bit small to allow grip to the wheel.
you are gonna glue them to the wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I was thinking of trying to use silicone to adhere them to the rims. Easy to remove if I need to.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I don't race but a few cars. Most are parade lap cars I have. What I would like is a source for foam tires for my Tyco and Auto world slot cars I drive. My favorites are the old 440 chassis that the foam tires are shrunk and stiffened a bit. They slide really nice.
> 
> Is there a place to buy foam tires?


I have some unmounted HO foam tires from when I used to race HO slot cars on a routed track. I also have the cylinders of foam that come from the inside if the 1/24th scale foam donuts. They would need to be cut to width and a center hole punched but that's what I used to use occasionally. Only thing: the 1/24 insides are orange. The other donuts are black and I think I have a pair of blue.

If you can't find what you want elsewhere, PM me.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

JAG hobbies has complete Tyco rear axle assemblies with foam tires. They also list rubber Aurora AFX and Magnatraction rear tires that may actually be foam, you would have to inquire about that. Those tires would fit Auto World X-Traction cars.
I presume that you are looking for tires that will give you some slide, people that actually race their cars usually want all of the grip that they can get. Foam tires often get so hard that they have no grip at all. Various treatments can restore the grip, but that would be temporary. Most of the time you would treat the tires and have more grip than you want at first, as the laps piled up the grip would go off until the car became undriveable. Gel Claws have less grip than silicone or urethane tires, they will have more consistent grip and should last a very long time.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*foam tires*

hey jeepman ill give u a call wed night ok i might be able to get u some .:smile2:


----------

